# Zeiss to Announce Otus 85 f/1.4 at Photokina [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 18, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16373"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16373">Tweet</a></div>
<p>We’re told that Zeiss will announce the next in the Otus line, an 85mm f/1.4 for Photokina this September. We’re also told that it’s possible an Otus 35mm f/1.4 could also be announced, although that isn’t confirmed. If the 35 isn’t announced at Photokina, expect it some time in 2015.</p>
<p>What comes after those two lenses is unknown. Although we have heard that a pair of tilt-shift lenses are in the works, as well as an Otus zoom lens.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Eldar (Apr 18, 2014)

That will be two lenses I´d love to get my hands on!


----------



## Sabaki (Apr 18, 2014)

I'd love to hear some stories of Canon releasing a lens or three


----------



## candyman (Apr 18, 2014)

Sabaki said:


> I'd love to hear some stories of Canon releasing a lens or three




Yes. IMO Canon is too much operating from within the comfortzone. Maybe now they start to feel some pressure. No?


----------



## Eldar (Apr 18, 2014)

candyman said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to hear some stories of Canon releasing a lens or three
> ...


With more and more info on the new Sigma 50 Art available, I´d say that Canon, Nikon and Zeiss really need to check up on their lens strategies. If Sigma delivers the same optical quality on more lenses and fix their bad (and deserved) AF reputation ... :


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Apr 18, 2014)

Wow! Zeiss did not waste any time! While the 55mm is nice, I would DEFINITELY want to rent the 85mm. That's gotta be a gorgeous lens to use.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm more interested in a future Sigma 85mm Art 8)


----------



## Bob Howland (Apr 18, 2014)

dilbert said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > I'm more interested in a future Sigma 85mm Art 8)
> ...


+1 also


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 18, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>We’re told that Zeiss will announce the next in the Otus line, an 85mm f/1.4 for Photokina this September. We’re also told that it’s possible an Otus 35mm f/1.4 could also be announced, although that isn’t confirmed. If the 35 isn’t announced at Photokina, expect it some time in 2015.</p>


We knew about the 85 and a "wide angle" a while ago from their rep, but I'm sad to hear about it's likely to be a 35mm. I was really hoping for something wider 

Also, I can only imagine the cost of a tilt shift Otus will be _extreme_.


----------



## Sabaki (Apr 18, 2014)

This is purely speculative but perhaps Canon are letting their competitors release their wares first in order to gauge if their offerings are better than the third party versions. 

I heard at a Canon Roadshow last week that 8% of Canon's multi billion dollar annual revenue is set aside annually for R&D so I'm positive there's much work done behind the scenes. 

But it's also scary how most of the third party manufacturers have targeted the lenses we want and are putting them on shelves rather quickly.


----------



## moreorless (Apr 18, 2014)

Eldar said:


> With more and more info on the new Sigma 50 Art available, I´d say that Canon, Nikon and Zeiss really need to check up on their lens strategies. If Sigma delivers the same optical quality on more lenses and fix their bad (and deserved) AF reputation ... :



I'd say Zeiss is likely hurting the most from the new Sigma 50mm, they've just released a very similar lens targeting wide open sharpness where as Canon and Nikon's lenses are either a lot smaller/cheaper or target other kinds of performance.

I'm not sure I see a massive market for a Zeiss 85mm 1.4 otus either personally given than Canon and Nikon's existing cast 85mm's both perform very well optically, far better than their 50mm lenses.

If theres a gap in the market right now I'd say its more for something like a 24mm 1.4 with excellent boarder performance for example.


----------



## ScottyP (Apr 18, 2014)

moreorless said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > With more and more info on the new Sigma 50 Art available, I´d say that Canon, Nikon and Zeiss really need to check up on their lens strategies. If Sigma delivers the same optical quality on more lenses and fix their bad (and deserved) AF reputation ... :
> ...



I have to think the market for any $4,000.00+ prime lens in the basic 24mm to 135mm range is tiny to begin with. They have to be cutting that market significantly by being too afraid of failure to even try to make a pro quality autofocus mechanism that they are confident enough to put on one of these lenses. If Sigma can make a lens that is, say, 98% as good for just under 25% of their price, WITH AUTOFOCUS, they have to be just a little nervous over at Zeiss. 

Also, what has happened to Canon's "Year of the lens"? We are into 2Q of 2014 and not even announcements of future releases, much less actual lenses? Canon seems to have longer lags between announcements and releases than, say, Sigma, so they'd better get cracking. Perhaps it will be the _*Year of Uncharacteristically Abrupt Releases*_? It would almost have to be.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 18, 2014)

ScottyP said:


> I have to think the market for any $4,000.00+ prime lens in the basic 24mm to 135mm range is tiny to begin with. They have to be cutting that market significantly by being too afraid of failure to even try to make a pro quality autofocus mechanism that they are confident enough to put on one of these lenses. If Sigma can make a lens that is, say, 98% as good for just under 25% of their price, WITH AUTOFOCUS, they have to be just a little nervous over at Zeiss.


That's like saying that BMW or Mercedes were nervous about their S-class/7-series when the Hyundai Equus came out and has similar or better performance and specs at half the price. People buy Zeiss (or Leica) for the same reasons as people buy other luxury brands. 



ScottyP said:


> Also, what has happened to Canon's "Year of the lens"? We are into 2Q of 2014 and not even announcements of future releases, much less actual lenses? Canon seems to have longer lags between announcements and releases than, say, Sigma, so they'd better get cracking. Perhaps it will be the _*Year of Uncharacteristically Abrupt Releases*_? It would almost have to be.


I've said it many times and I'll say it again, it's a Photokina year...though September does seem to be taking forever to get here...


----------



## ksagomonyants (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm much more interested in Canon 85 1.2 iii than in Otus 85 1.4


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2014)

Zeiss announced the first ZFs, 50/1.4 ZF & 85/1.4 ZF, Jan 1 2006, and then announced 4 more in Oct 2006 for Photokina, the 35/2 ZF, 25/f2.8 ZF, 50/2 makro ZF & 100/2 makro ZF according to news stories over at DPR. If Zeiss follows the same pattern and announces an Otus 25/2.x at Photokina, I'll soon be buying my first $4k+ lens. Sure, no guarantee that the same pattern will emerge but a fellow can dream. Zeiss may be more cautious rolling $4k lenses than they were releasing $500 to $1k lenses back in the day.

I think the news is out on the Sigma 50 ART, no cigar for competing with Zeiss wide open.


----------



## tron (Apr 19, 2014)

ksagomonyants said:


> I'm much more interested in Canon 85 1.2 iii than in Otus 85 1.4


 +iii  although the 85 1.2L II is a very very good lens. Plus, I wouldn't want to have to focus manually at 1.4 anyway...


----------



## Terry Rogers (Apr 21, 2014)

To be followed by an announcement from Sigma of an 85mm 1.4 Art for a quarter the price and 90% the IQ.


----------



## tron (Apr 22, 2014)

Terry Rogers said:


> To be followed by an announcement from Sigma of an 85mm 1.4 Art for a quarter the price and 90% the IQ.


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Albi86 (Apr 24, 2014)

Terry Rogers said:


> To be followed by an announcement from Sigma of an 85mm 1.4 Art for a quarter the price and 90% the IQ.



Very much wishing so here.


----------

